# Rezound or nexus?



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

I know its been asked a hundred times, but from a dev standpoint, who all is planning on getting which? Supposedly they are both coming out on the 10th. We all need to know which to get! Lol


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

If I had to guess, anyone who's anyone is getting the Nexus. Unless the specs are a total disappointment.


----------



## JayrFlow (Jul 29, 2011)

Shoot better question is Nexus or Razr. I know it has a locked bootloader but I'm sure there's a work around


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Nexus


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

"jdkoreclipse said:


> Nexus


That's where I'm going too. Watched the unveiling and that thing is Sexy.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Nexus 100%!

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

After seeing the phone...I think nexus for me as well.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## RjsShadows (Jun 21, 2011)

Nexus mind f***ed me. I want that phone so bad. Selling my thunderbolt soon. Anyone know what a good price to sell it at would be good? And should I revert to stock or leave bamf forever cause it is literally bugless

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah... nexus.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

NEXUS.... no question... it's going to be "The Phone" to have for the next year or so.....


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Nexus

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveGoldbach (Oct 14, 2011)

HTC Rezound 8P


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

NEXUS of course!


----------



## androidbuff (Jul 15, 2011)

Nexus.

I've already started to clean out my thunderbolt, unroot it etc..so that I can sell it on gazelle.


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

Is everybody leaving the tbolt?


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

"RichSimplicity said:


> Is everybody leaving the tbolt?


i'm holding onto it in case ICS finds its way to it.


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

Maybe it will ... what about devs


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

One way or another I know ICS will trickle onto the bolt.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

"androidbuff said:


> Nexus.
> 
> I've already started to clean out my thunderbolt, unroot it etc..so that I can sell it on gazelle.


What's gazelle giving for it?


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

"idkwhothatis123 said:


> What's gazelle giving for it?


i'm seeing anywhere from $250 to $300 on swappa. never heard of gazelle.

probably going to sell my sister's virgin tbolt and give her mine.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

"nhat said:


> i'm seeing anywhere from $250 to $300 on swappa. never heard of gazelle.
> 
> probably going to sell my sister's virgin tbolt and give her mine.


Gazelle says 132 lmao


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

"idkwhothatis123 said:


> Gazelle says 132 lmao


at that price, i'll just keep the damn phone :lol:


----------



## androidbuff (Jul 15, 2011)

going with swappa.. gazelle can kiss my a$$


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

"androidbuff said:


> going with swappa.. gazelle can kiss my a$$


It looks like swappa isn't a straight buy it site, you gotta list it and someone has to buy it at that price. Is that right????

But what if no one does????


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

So much for Rezound or Nexus talk huh?


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

I've been holding onto my upgrade since June, and the Nexus is the phone I'm going to use it on. How can you not go with the Nexus? It's the first phone in the world with ICS, and being a Nexus phone, it will be first in line for updates. Samsung's Super Amoled screens are simply amazing, and at 4.65" with HD resolution, the Nexus is the phone to have. These next three weeks can't go by fast enough, imo.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Nexus for sure. After HTC's announcement about ICS, I don't see it coming to the Rez anytime soon. Plus, I am a fan of Sammy devices.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

http://feeds.appleinsider.com/click.phdo?i=5751054c181f54714c0c0e37a0562312

I might look more at the resound after this. First we got screwed by the graphics, now the screen tech too.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

"tbot said:


> http://feeds.appleinsider.com/click.phdo?i=5751054c181f54714c0c0e37a0562312
> 
> I might look more at the resound after this. First we got screwed by the graphics, now the screen tech too.
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


Dude consider the source of that article


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> Dude consider the source of that article


Lol

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## xkingofgodzx (Jun 24, 2011)

People are rediculous these days. Seriously, it still has a Super Amoled screen. Yes it uses pentile but it wont be like Moto devices, its still a stunning display and nothing to stick your nose out at. This is really a deal breaker for you? THIS IS A NEXUS DEVICE ON VERIZON!!!! I have been waiting for this since heard the Nexus One was coming. I am really anticipating this phone like crazy. I havent been so excited and anxious for a release of a phone. I dont plan on upgrading after this phone for a while, especially since im buying it outright on launch day.

G-nexus all the way! 11/10/11


----------



## cbizzle (Jul 19, 2011)

Nexus +lte = win for all of us, including current lte devices with homemade rils :^)


----------



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

Nexus for sure. I have been waiting for a Nexus since the Nexus One. I even switched to the Nexus S4G for 2 weeks -but Sprint is awful where I live so I took it back.

So - Nexus.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> Dude consider the source of that article


I realize the source. I've been following them for years and know they aren't extremely biased in comparison to others. At the same time they put out some decent info about it all. I personally can tell the difference in screens and would rather have a standard 3 bar screen tech for whatever phone I run.

And yes this is a nexus device, so IMHO it should have the BEST tech available and so far that hasn't been the case.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

tbot said:


> I realize the source. I've been following them for years and know they aren't extremely biased in comparison to others. At the same time they put out some decent info about it all. I personally can tell the difference in screens and would rather have a standard 3 bar screen tech for whatever phone I run.
> 
> And yes this is a nexus device, so IMHO it should have the BEST tech available and so far that hasn't been the case.
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


Under what circumstances is the GPU going to limit whatever it is you're doing, especially if it's optimized for ICS? I don't play games, so it seems like a total non-issue to me. And I'm confident this phone can handle graphically intensive games, so what's the problem?


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

tekhna said:


> Under what circumstances is the GPU going to limit whatever it is you're doing, especially if it's optimized for ICS? I don't play games, so it seems like a total non-issue to me. And I'm confident this phone can handle graphically intensive games, so what's the problem?


Its not necessarily fair to say at the moment due to the fact ICS has been optimized to utilize extra cores and gpu. I've had games lag, browser lag, GUI lag on most of the android devices over the years, which is going to be the gpu.

Who knows, maybe the optimization done to ICS will be enough to negate the need for a higher end gpu. Either way, pentile matrix screens suck, which is what that article was saying. Even tho the GNex has a higher Res screen than an iPhone 4, the amount of subpixels are roughly the same or less.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtySimpleClean (Oct 23, 2011)

I just received a Thunderbolt from my VZW rep for free 2 weeks ago to use on my dealer line. Will I be buying a Galaxy Nexus outright when it comes out?

Yeah, fcuk yeah.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

"tbolt said:


> And yes this is a nexus device, so IMHO it should have the BEST tech available and so far that hasn't been the case.
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


Says who? So yeah the Nexus One was great in hardware terms... but the Nexus S was ho-hum. Same thing with the Galaxy Nexus it is true it doesn't have the huge specs of some phones, but when I think of a Nexus Device I think of software support. The Nexus is the ONLY device officially supported by Google and Guaranteed to receive updates far into the future... Google is a software manufacturer not a hardware performer.

To me owning a Nexus means I won't have to complain about updates and crap not working like I do on this POS Tbolt.


----------



## DirtySimpleClean (Oct 23, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> Says who? So yeah the Nexus One was great in hardware terms... but the Nexus S was ho-hum. Same thing with the Galaxy Nexus it is true it doesn't have the huge specs of some phones, but when I think of a Nexus Device I think of software support. The Nexus is the ONLY device officially supported by Google and Guaranteed to receive updates far into the future... Google is a software manufacturer not a hardware performer.
> 
> To me owning a Nexus means I won't have to complain about updates and crap not working like I do on this POS Tbolt.


I honestly could care less about OTA updates. Every phone I've ever had, I've always rooted and ran different roms.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

"DirtySimpleClean said:


> I honestly could care less about OTA updates. Every phone I've ever had, I've always rooted and ran different roms.


I do too... but no matter how good a custom Rom is especially on the Tbolt its not perfect like a nexus or vanilla android device gets


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

I am going to wait for HTC phones coming first quarter of 2012 I just read that Rezound will have 2 CPUs but....they will be the same one that the thunderbolt uses. So we are talking about 2 power hungry cores to work with instead of one. Qualcomm cores coming soon will use 75% less power and have so many more options. The Thunderbolt roms have my phone working really well and the developers will bring ICS to TB soon enough. I have an upgrade waiting but will not use on nexus for reason such as outdated CPUs and Samsung devices in general. I refuse to get a device just cause its a nexus and ICS. They should have made this device to be competitive with iPhone 5 or hell even 4S. The name along with Verizon will sell a lot of devices but I am waiting for the hardware coming next year that will sell the device, not just the name. With battery technology not really advancing and phones getting bigger but more thin the CPUs are going to need to pull less energy to save battery life. If anyone want to be a billionaire create a killer battery that can handle todays phones and last the whole day. You will sell unlimited amounts.


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

Wasn\\\'t there talk of prismatic batteries that were supposed to increase life considerably?

Where are those?

Did a little searching. Wasn\\\'t there a competition on Facebook or twitter guessing a word? The answer was prismatic, hinting at a new battery type that was in a phone. All I could find was that these batteries have been in use for a long while.

Anyone remember this?

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## UNC (Aug 27, 2011)

tekhna said:


> Under what circumstances is the GPU going to limit whatever it is you're doing, especially if it's optimized for ICS? I don't play games, so it seems like a total non-issue to me. And I'm confident this phone can handle graphically intensive games, so what's the problem?


How can you be confident that it can handle graphically intensive games when the GPU in it was introduced the same day as the GPU in the iPhone 4? You know, the iPhone that came out last year.

That's the problem!!! The Nexus' GPU is in the <PS2 category while the iPhone 4s GPU is in the >PS2 category with less pixels to push.
The more pixels you push, the more powerful the GPU MUST be!!!

You might not complain now, but when GTA San Andreas (For example) comes out on every other device released in this window, but not on the Nexus, you will understand.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Question...I have the thunderbolt, but how could I get the nexus without waiting another year and a half for my next upgrade?


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

\"CC268\" said:


> Question...I have the thunderbolt, but how could I get the nexus without waiting another year and a half for my next upgrade?


Buy it at full price, or make a deal with someone that has an early upgrade.


----------



## Admann (Jun 11, 2011)

I will definitely be getting the Nexus...


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

The reason why I will be getting the nexus is one thing mostly. I fash cm7 for its vanilla feel. I seriously love that. With the nexus I will have pure android and I dont have to flash any rom out of the box. I will probably flash cm9 after awhile when it comes out though as I will miss features from cyanogenmod.


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

\"Grnlantern79\" said:


> I am going to wait for HTC phones coming first quarter of 2012 I just read that Rezound will have 2 CPUs but....they will be the same one that the thunderbolt uses. So we are talking about 2 power hungry cores to work with instead of one. Qualcomm cores coming soon will use 75% less power and have so many more options. The Thunderbolt roms have my phone working really well and the developers will bring ICS to TB soon enough. I have an upgrade waiting but will not use on nexus for reason such as outdated CPUs and Samsung devices in general. I refuse to get a device just cause its a nexus and ICS. They should have made this device to be competitive with iPhone 5 or hell even 4S. The name along with Verizon will sell a lot of devices but I am waiting for the hardware coming next year that will sell the device, not just the name. With battery technology not really advancing and phones getting bigger but more thin the CPUs are going to need to pull less energy to save battery life. If anyone want to be a billionaire create a killer battery that can handle todays phones and last the whole day. You will sell unlimited amounts.


+1

I know of at least 2 devs working on ics ports and i have it on good authority that Liquid Smooth Roms is now joining the fray...

Dropped from my Liquid Vigorsense enabled Thunderbolt...


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

simple choice for me... the vigor hands down. i will NEVER get another samsung phone.


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

\\\\\\\"fixxxer2012\\\\\\\" said:


> simple choice for me... the vigor hands down. i will NEVER get another samsung phone.


Haha you thought your Droid Charge would fix all your problems HaHa couldnt happened to a better guy. Classic!


----------



## andersonrt (Jun 11, 2011)

I will go with the.Samsung just for the simple reason of updates. I am using a thunderbolt and still don\'t have gingerbread, its unacceptable. And the tbolt is not even slated to get ics, are you telling me that this phone had already been eol\'d. I like all the features of the nexus and the phone looks Damn good plus I like the idea of no overhead(ie. Sense, touchwiz, motowhatever). I had a fascinate and that phone was awesome but vzw just shit on it. It could have ran gingerbread easily. I don\'t like the fragmentation but I will NEVER own an iPhone.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

You do realize that samsung used to be the company that would update there phones the least? I remember when a friends samsung phone just got froyo and I was on gb lol. That has changed now since the community got on them. Plus this phone is a google phone so it will get the latest updates right away.


----------



## andersonrt (Jun 11, 2011)

Yea thats my point google will support,this phone straight up


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

\"fixxxer2012\" said:


> simple choice for me... the vigor hands down. i will NEVER get another samsung phone.


Do you wish you had your thunderbolt back? The latest ruu fixed what you were complaining about.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> Haha you thought your Droid Charge would fix all your problems HaHa couldnt happened to a better guy. Classic!


Ja ja, right???? Gracias a Dios he's not gonna be polluting the GN forums (though I'm sure he'll troll a few threads or two to pad his post count....)


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> I am going to wait for HTC phones coming first quarter of 2012 I just read that Rezound will have 2 CPUs but....they will be the same one that the thunderbolt uses. So we are talking about 2 power hungry cores to work with instead of one.


i smell bull.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ianxcom said:


> Do you wish you had your thunderbolt back? The latest ruu fixed what you were complaining about.


nope because i was sick of the bad battery life on the tbolt combined with the reboots. i bought a dinc2 and im perfectly happy. the charge was ok but there is virtually zero development or support.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> You do realize that samsung used to be the company that would update there phones the least? I remember when a friends samsung phone just got froyo and I was on gb lol. That has changed now since the community got on them. Plus this phone is a google phone so it will get the latest updates right away.


yeah but samsung make crap/cheap phones. it's a shame the hype died off for the vigor because it's a solid phone and it will also get the ice cream update. i advise people who want the nexus to wait awhile and see what issues arise as i think we all know the phone will have problems. it's the first release of ice cream and im sure there will be bugs until the devs get at it.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

double*


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Ja ja, right???? Gracias a Dios he's not gonna be polluting the GN forums (though I'm sure he'll troll a few threads or two to pad his post count....)


you guys don't even have a clue what trolling is. i simply tell it like it is...the plain, hard truth.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> you guys don't even have a clue what trolling is. i simply tell it like it is...the plain, hard truth.


Not trying to deviate too far from the original subject but you left the Thunderbolt (Originally) because of the security issue, then came back to a phone that had said security issue. You make no sense.

Back onto the subject, I would go with the Nexus. A Google experience device on Verizon's 4G sounds like a winning combination. Should be good for a long time.


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

\"fixxxer2012\" said:


> i smell bull.


You should spend a lil time looking at specs and not complaining about everything to see I am right.


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\"miketoasty\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\" said:


> Not trying to deviate too far from the original subject but you left the Thunderbolt (Originally) because of the security issue, then came back to a phone that had said security issue. You make no sense.
> 
> Back onto the subject, I would go with the Nexus. A Google experience device on Verizon\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\'s 4G sounds like a winning combination. Should be good for a long time.


You could not be more correct, left for a BS reason that was easily fixed. Now says it was for battery life only to say he wants a phone now that will eat through its battery faster than a fat kids in a pool of chocolate. Only bull he smells is coming from his own posts.


----------



## meteriso (Oct 24, 2011)

definitely the nexus


----------

